# My sister's JDM nissan Figaro



## themidnightgarage (Sep 8, 2016)

There is no JDM nissan section or nissan march/micra section so I thought this was the 'best' place to post this. 

Either way this is my sisters JDM Nissan Figaro:

When we picked it up:





she bought some new bumpers for it as the old ones were rusted:





After that she has rebuilt the engine (blown head gasket)
She is going to get the underside coated this winter and next year she is going to get it painted
Other than that she is not going to do much to the car cosmetic wise as its already an epic looking car as is


----------

